# Commuting from Dubai Marina to DIFC



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, im moving to Dubai in a month and heard alot of people tell me to live in Dubai Marina as its the best place for a young single person like myself.

My question is this: Whats the best way to get to DIFC from the Marina? Would it be using the Metro? Id like the quickest possible way of commuting seen as i'll be working a longer day out there. What about taxis? How long would they take and how much would it cost? Eventually id get a car, but i heard parking at DIFC was something like AED 2,000 per month? Thats too expensive!!!

Would it be better for me just to live close by work?


Thanks in advance,

Manc Man


----------



## Chris_84 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, I've concluded arrangement of movin' to Dubai on May but can't imagine how life over there would be. Secondly, I'm thinking where to live within that area.... just like you, maybe I should keep my eye on the trend....?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Manc Man said:


> Hi, im moving to Dubai in a month and heard alot of people tell me to live in Dubai Marina as its the best place for a young single person like myself.
> 
> My question is this: Whats the best way to get to DIFC from the Marina? Would it be using the Metro? Id like the quickest possible way of commuting seen as i'll be working a longer day out there. What about taxis? How long would they take and how much would it cost? Eventually id get a car, but i heard parking at DIFC was something like AED 2,000 per month? Thats too expensive!!!
> 
> ...


A no.f of ppl working in DIFC live close by (and also in the Burj area) and and also a no. of ppl live in places like Marina. So its a personal choice for you to make. Try going to the places and figure out which seems better. Both Burj Downtown and Marina have good restauants, bars etc, while in the very immediate vicinity of DIFC does have such places but the area itself has more commercial establishments than residential

From Marina the taxis should be c. 45 Dhs each way to the DIFC


----------



## mulberry (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey!

Marina is the right place to live as there is a big uk-usa-au community, is too hectic for my taste but commuting is easy from there.

I think the best option for you is to use the metro to DIFC and then a taxi to your workplace for less than aed 10 .... Dubai hasn't been made for pedestrians.

Check the parking prices, 2000 sounds like a lot of money to me, you may get free parking at work. Also for your information you can rent a car for about 1.900 

Hope it helps!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you plan to use the Metro from the Marina, then you should ensure that you live in a building nearby. It is a large area and a 20 minute walk in the heat of summer is not how you want to start or end a working day.

-


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Furthermore there's still no metro station opened in Marina, the closest one is Nakheel harbor and towers, on the way to Ibn Battuta mall but is not reachable by walking.
Downtown Burj Dubai area is also great and very conveniant for someone working in DIFC, you may consider it.


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

I've commuted from the Marina to DIFC for the past couple of years and its a very easy 20-30 minute journey, even at peak times. Parking in DIFC isn't easy if your company doesn't provide a space so might work out better to take a taxi to start with. I heard last week from someone at Serco (Metro operators) that Marina and JLT stations will open in April so as long as you're within easy walk of either of those the metro would be a good option.

The Downtown Burj area has a lot going on now but colleagues who live there find it takes nearly as long for them to get in as it does from the Marina. The problem seems to be the roads around that area and in particular the disaster that is Defense Roundabout which can easily take 10 to 15 minutes to navigate and seems hard to avoid. The Marina has the benefit of feeling like you've escaped from the city at weekends with the water and beach close by. Spending the weekend in Burj Downtown isn't really getting away from the hussle of the city...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

just in case you are interested, the Marina metro station will open on 25th April (no I dont have friends in Serco; it was all over the newspapers  )


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Cheers, where would you say the best nightlife is for a young single guy? Round the Marina/beach or near Downtown Burj??


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Manc Man said:


> Cheers, where would you say the best nightlife is for a young single guy? Round the Marina/beach or near Downtown Burj??


Personally I would prefer the Marina for the sheer number of bars, clubs, eating joints, the beach, the walk.


----------

